# Persian Music and Bach - Davod Azad



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this person before? I just recently saw an entry on wikipedia when searching for interesting composers of Persian music. Davod Azad has done some fusions with various Bach pieces and traditional Persian music. So far I have only heard "I am the spirit moon" but my god, the singing combined with the percussion and piano is amazing! Im not sure what piece by Bach this is based on, but it sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Klein Helmer (Dec 6, 2013)

Very cool.

The Bach is Prelude and Fugue in E Minor from The Well Tempered Clavier. Here it is played by my favorite, Andras Schiff.


----------

